# Good first day out!



## crappiewizard (Feb 21, 2012)

Launched outta Catawba at 7:30 am and headed to the south passage around starve. Tons of marks but no fish. Made a move in between e and f can and picked at them till 4pm. Ended the day with 10 nice fish. Biggest were 8 lbs. 

Got fish on a variety of colors, whites and antifreeze colors. All were 20/20 with 2 oz . Speed varied from .6-1.1 sog. Water clarity was good and not to much debris. Water temp was 33-34 degrees.































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brahmabull71 (Jul 30, 2014)

Nice job Derrick, Brian and the crew! You were killing me with pics all day! Glad you found some nice quality fish!


----------



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

Good job on getting some meat. Looks like the big fish are still to the East.


----------



## rockafed (Jul 16, 2012)

Thanks for the report with all the details.


----------



## Hoosier77 (Sep 22, 2014)

Thanks for sharing, good job.


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

Nice job! Thanks for the pics!!


----------



## KPI (Jun 4, 2011)

Nice report Derrick


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

Nice Job guys! Can't wait to bring the boat back up there!


----------



## gravy10 (Mar 18, 2015)

Thanks for the report did you catch them on perfect tens Bandits


----------



## high noon (Mar 8, 2010)

Nice job, good report


----------



## tagalong09 (Jul 25, 2012)

great job and good pics. and this is a good way to report to help others, thanks for shareing. tagalong


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

great 1st day out. should be a sign of great things to come. thanks for getting the blood flowing this morning.
sherman


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

I posted in the Tuesday thread that got locked . 
But we also launched out of Catawba about 730 . Tried jigging awhile with only a few perch . Water got rougher so we moved by mouse and tried jigging . Current was ripping , and water was dirty there . We headed east and water conditions improved . Couldnt find any marks tho Saw some mid water column scattered marks in decent colored water so we set up for a pull about 1230.. Got 4 that pass in a small area so we pulled in and reset for another pass . We continued to work that small area till 430 when we headed in with 16 fish . Biggest was 11.75# . Had 4 or 5 big ones , a couple smaller females , and about 6 or 8 males . 
P10 20/20 and 20/25 . Pink lemonade , promise caught most . Several other colors caught one or two . 1.1-1.3 for speed . Fish Fish seemed to wanna hit inside boards after I turned in to stall them. When they started picking back up they'd get hit


----------



## kisherfisher (Jul 16, 2012)

Great report Carpn ! Very much knowledge shared and should be noted . Waters eliminated and miles covered on the search to find fish and acceptable water. The end results is the icing on the cake, along with the technique tip !


----------



## GETTIN UR DONE (Apr 9, 2017)

Carpn said:


> I posted in the Tuesday thread that got locked .
> But we also launched out of Catawba about 730 . Tried jigging awhile with only a few perch . Water got rougher so we moved by mouse and tried jigging . Current was ripping , and water was dirty there . We headed east and water conditions improved . Couldnt find any marks tho Saw some mid water column scattered marks in decent colored water so we set up for a pull about 1230.. Got 4 that pass in a small area so we pulled in and reset for another pass . We continued to work that small area till 430 when we headed in with 16 fish . Biggest was 11.75# . Had 4 or 5 big ones , a couple smaller females , and about 6 or 8 males .
> P10 20/20 and 20/25 . Pink lemonade , promise caught most . Several other colors caught one or two . 1.1-1.3 for speed . Fish Fish seemed to wanna hit inside boards after I turned in to stall them. When they started picking back up they'd get hit


Great report thankyou!


----------



## gotagetm (Mar 7, 2018)

i fish buffalo ny area ,wanna come that way to try in late march april,are "the cans"near toledo?and when you say20/20 is that 20 feet ahead of lure a snap weight then 20 feet lead to board?
i usually long line baits here along with riggers and lead core
thanks


----------



## mlkostur (Apr 27, 2015)

that would be correct. although depending on water temp, late march and april you may do better jigging.


----------



## PETEBOWER (May 16, 2013)

Good Job Man!!!


----------



## gotagetm (Mar 7, 2018)

mlkostur said:


> that would be correct. although depending on water temp, late march and april you may do better jigging.[/QUOT
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## gotagetm (Mar 7, 2018)

thank you very much,im melting lead right now to pour heads to tie bucktails,guess ill tie a bunch more!!!!!!!


----------



## ranger619 (Jul 11, 2013)

crappiewizard said:


> Launched outta Catawba at 7:30 am and headed to the south passage around starve. Tons of marks but no fish. Made a move in between e and f can and picked at them till 4pm. Ended the day with 10 nice fish. Biggest were 8 lbs.
> 
> Got fish on a variety of colors, whites and antifreeze colors. All were 20/20 with 2 oz . Speed varied from .6-1.1 sog. Water clarity was good and not to much debris. Water temp was 33-34 degrees.
> 
> ...


Looks like a great day on Erie. And most importantly safe


----------



## gotagetm (Mar 7, 2018)

nice job!!!


----------



## tcbridges (Dec 30, 2016)

crappiewizard said:


> Launched outta Catawba at 7:30 am and headed to the south passage around starve. Tons of marks but no fish. Made a move in between e and f can and picked at them till 4pm. Ended the day with 10 nice fish. Biggest were 8 lbs.
> 
> Got fish on a variety of colors, whites and antifreeze colors. All were 20/20 with 2 oz . Speed varied from .6-1.1 sog. Water clarity was good and not to much debris. Water temp was 33-34 degrees.
> 
> ...


Nice job guys I am thinking the start of the season isn't far of.


----------



## stank (Aug 24, 2014)

Carpn said:


> I posted in the Tuesday thread that got locked .
> But we also launched out of Catawba about 730 . Tried jigging awhile with only a few perch . Water got rougher so we moved by mouse and tried jigging . Current was ripping , and water was dirty there . We headed east and water conditions improved . Couldnt find any marks tho Saw some mid water column scattered marks in decent colored water so we set up for a pull about 1230.. Got 4 that pass in a small area so we pulled in and reset for another pass . We continued to work that small area till 430 when we headed in with 16 fish . Biggest was 11.75# . Had 4 or 5 big ones , a couple smaller females , and about 6 or 8 males .
> P10 20/20 and 20/25 . Pink lemonade , promise caught most . Several other colors caught one or two . 1.1-1.3 for speed . Fish Fish seemed to wanna hit inside boards after I turned in to stall them. When they started picking back up they'd get hit


Thanks for the Info


----------



## terryna (Mar 15, 2018)

Good job.Thanks for sharing


----------

